# Sermon by Romesh Prakashpalan at RPTS 10/20/2021



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello All,

Wanted to post this since it was such a powerful sermon he gave on Luke 14:15-23. It covers church missions and outreach. He is an RPTS graduate and is a Pastor of a church in Texas. Great person to have in your sermon audio archives too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 22, 2021)

And he's on PB as @kodos and one of a handful of PBers I've met over the years.


----------



## JH (Oct 22, 2021)

He and Robert McCurley are two of my favourites to listen to outside of my local shepherds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks for the video; I always enjoy hearing Rom's preaching and will listen to this one later.

One slight disappointment: When I listen to Rom, I am always hoping to hear Apu but end up listening to a guy who sounds more like Homer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Oct 22, 2021)

Daniel said it so no one else had to.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kodos (Oct 22, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Thanks for the video; I always enjoy hearing Rom's preaching and will listen to this one later.
> 
> One slight disappointment: When I listen to Rom, I am always hoping to hear Apu but end up listening to a guy who sounds more like Homer.



D'oh!

Also do not forget... my hairline has more in common with Homer than Apu as well!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2021)

Being serious, that was a very good sermon. I am sharing it with several of my contacts who are either training for the ministry or preparing to do so.


----------

